# Small 3 Cyl Engines for Generator?



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm beginning specing out my civic conversion and am trying to figure out if there is anyway I can work a 1.0L or so engine into the mix w/ a 5 gallon tank so that I can have a range-extended EV. 

What engines are available off the shelf?


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

seems to me that 1 litre is awful big, were talking what, 60hp for a geo, 120 for a motorcycle.

There are smarter guys then me, but dont you want to be running a genset at close to its highest rpm or torque for peak efficiency?


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

well I guess the smaller I can get away with, the better. I just need enough power to keep a 3200lb car cruising at 75mph and hopefully have a little left over to recharge the pack while doing it.


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

What about these:

*Model*
*HP*
*Torgue*
*Bore*
*Stroke *
*Disp*
*Length*
*Width *
*Height*
*Weight*
*Warranty*
*EBAY Buy it now Price*
*Generac GTH990*
*40hp*
*64lbft*
*3.54"*
*3.1"*
*999cc*
*14.5"*
*17.2"*
*19.149 w/std a/c*
*119lb with muffler*
*2 years commercial*
*$1699.00 w/o muffler*
*Kohler CH1000*
*40hp*
*61.5lbft*
*3.5"*
*3.1"*
*999cc*
*15.3"*
*19"*
*27.5" with HD AC*
*132lb w/o muffler*
*2 years commercial*
*$2500.00 no muffler*
*Briggs 61 series*
*35hp*
*53.5lbft*
*3.4"*
*3.4"*
*993cc*
*15.1"*
*19.5"*
*28.5" With HD AC*
*125lb w/o Muffler*
*2 years commercial*
*$1950.00 no muffler*

They are light, compact and produce 35-40hp. That generac seems like a good deal.


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

I've been toying with the idea about a small 50-100cc air-cooled engine (sorta like a moped engine) spinning a standard 5KW generator.

Maybe pullying it up to spin 2-3X faster (get more Voltage/Amps?) while the gas engine is at a normal RPM operating range.

It would be nice to crank out enough power at 144V or so to run my Advanced DC FB-4001A motor directly. 

Probably a pipe dream though...


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

If you need/want enough power from the genset to directly and indefinitely power the car, why not just install an intact gas drivetrain (like a 1.0L drivetrain from a geo, that is a 3Cyl engine, and it even has emissions controls and a muffler and is designed for an MTBF much greater than your average generator engine I suspect.

You could build a car with an EV drivetrain at one end, the geo drivetrain at the other end (find an AWD subaru chassis or something similar) and add a 3 to 5KW belt-driven AC generator onto the engine side for recharging the EV end as you drive.

You'd be losing about 10HP of usable energy for driving the car if you were recharging at full blast at the same time (figuring various efficiency losses: belt, generator, charger, etc). The generator would freewheel and waste some energy and add inertia to the drivetrain even when not charging the batteries unless you could find a way to clutch it reliably, and you would be dragging around an extra 300 or 400lbs of extra dead weight and have less room for batteries when running in EV mode meaning you might have only a 20 or 30 mile EV only range and you'd be dragging around an extra half ton of weight or so (motor, charger, batteries, etc) when running in gas only mode but you'd have your own parallel hybrid.

Things like this have been done (often as a detachable "pusher trailer") but it is difficult to manage the dual drivetrains in an efficient manner so says many who have tried. 

You could also just buy a prius or honda insight. With the prius you can buy PHEV kits now that give you 10-30 miles of EV only range depending on the kit and the size and type of battery.

Good Luck.


----------



## Ioku (Sep 27, 2007)

I started this thread for the same sort of thing you sould take a read through it theres a lot of good suggestions, http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/lets-talk-parallel-hybrids-19491.html

And if you are looking for a small efficient engine take a look at these diesels http://www.kubotaengine.com/products/nsm/index.html, small light and very efficient with up to 25 hp, or 18 kw's.


----------



## spidermonkey (Sep 15, 2008)

well size and weight will be a issue t be sure especially in a small car

how about a dual shaft with a 150cc lifen or a 250cc+ V twin

it should be relitively light not enough to power car but with regen may make some power

or alternitivly perhaps one of those tiny 1000w what are they honda or yamaha


----------

